# NAD......Diamond NITROX...



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

WELL...after a LOT a research, i finally pulled the trigger on a new Head. Took a while to find a place where i could trade my Orange combo for something new, but found a pretty cool little shop not to far from my place that just happen to carry, recently i might add, the DIAMOND line of amps.

I tried a LOAD of Different amps, Krank, ENGL, Framus, Boogie, Marshall, Diezel, etc etc. ALL good amps with their own little thing. SO i refined my search to EL34 base amps. after watching a lot of demo's online also, i came to realize that the Nitrox was the closest to what i was looking for.

NOW..Why i picked the amp. I wanted something pretty simple, but still with some lattitude. The Nitrox is a 2 channels amp. Channel one is the clean tone, and Channel 2 is the Distortion Channel. What REALY suprised me is how nice the clean tone is. I mean it's not Fender Deluxe Reverb nice...but it's Very good. the Clean Tone has a Gain knob as well if you want to go to a more bluesy tone. it's nothing like the OD channel's gain. 

Now..Channel 2 has it's full independant EQ, with Gain and Volume...+..another Gain and Volume that can either be used as a Boost for leads..OR..complete different Tone. they do share the same EQ..but the gain is voiced a bit differently. Yesturday i was setting it up with the clean on a bluesy tone..then channel 2A on a AC DC style crunch..and Channel 2B with full, rip your head off gain. was pretty cool. All these fonctions are footswitchable.

THe Amp has a Tube powered FX Loop with frontal level controle. I had given up on FX Loop personnaly. the Orange's problem IS their FX Loop wich i did'nt like personnaly.

When i went to test drive the amp at the store i was playing it trough the DIAMOND 4x12 with V30...and i was'nt impressed..i mean it DID sound good, but when i plug-ed it in my Marshall 1960TV with Greenbacks...BAM, now THAT's what i love. it seem to take out a bit of that Low-end i was getting with teh V30's. with the greenbacks, it's perfect for me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like heavy metal heaven to me


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Looks like heavy metal heaven to me


Well...i mean it DOES Metal extremely well..don't get me wrong..but unlike a lot of high gain amps..it does a lot more.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Great choice man. I've been looking at those too. I ended up with my Soldano HR100+, but I'm still very interested in the Nitrox.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice amp. Are these point-to-point or circuit board? What style of music are you playing in your current project?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

pattste said:


> Very nice amp. Are these point-to-point or circuit board? What style of music are you playing in your current project?


these are not point to point for sure. an amp like that point to point would be over 4000$. but they are ALL and made in Texas. I play a range of music these days from Zeppline to more modern metal tone like metallica and such and everything in between. it's a greath amp with a good Marshall style tone...but with more balls. funny enough, it sounds more Marshall then the new marshalls we see around..LOL


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats on the new amp al3d...ENJOY !!

cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

greco said:


> Congrats on the new amp al3d...ENJOY !!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave


OH..trust me..I am...but in 2 weeks we are having a get togheter at my old man's hunting camp..wich his more a house now..aha. 12 musician jamming all NIGHT.. now i can give my friend's Marshall 1959 plexi a run in the LOUDNESS territory..


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

sweet lookin' amp dude. where in sherbrooke? a buddy of mine's from katevale, and complains that there's not much for music shops in sherbrooke....


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Nork said:


> sweet lookin' amp dude. where in sherbrooke? a buddy of mine's from katevale, and complains that there's not much for music shops in sherbrooke....


oh i did'nt bought it in SHerbrooke...cause your friend speaks the truth..LOL...2 shops here, and more lame then the other it seems. I bought it at Drummond Musique. it's their first "big bootique" style line of gear.

Here in sherbrooke, the largest shop is "PlavAudio". but they are stuck in the 90's it seems. only thing in stock are Gibson, fender, marshall, fender amps and Vox. for the low end stuff, they have some line-6, jackson and ibanes. FX Wise...Boss and that's about it. a few guys working there know their stuff..but not further then what they are selling, other are just plain dumb asses without a clue. So i live in a 175 000 city..and i have to drive a good 1.5hrs just to find something decent gear wise.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

nice amp , hope you enjoy it ..


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice amp, looks like you did your homework.
Can you post some links that you found give a good representation of what the amp sounds like at home?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Nice amp, looks like you did your homework.
> Can you post some links that you found give a good representation of what the amp sounds like at home?


The only vid i could find was this one. there is something wrong with the guy's mix and the Amp mix..but it gave me enought of a good idea of the amp's tone and fonctions. I have to say it sounds a LOT better in a greeback cab doh..

[video=youtube;Syjw3UDrrZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Syjw3UDrrZc[/video]


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

al3d said:


> So i live in a 175 000 city..and i have to drive a good 1.5hrs just to find something decent gear wise.


Count your blessings. I have to drive an hour just to get to crappy overpriced stores like you have in your town. hwopv


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats dude, glad you like it!

Real pics?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> Congrats dude, glad you like it!
> 
> Real pics?


Soon.....waiting for the 2x12 first..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Makes sense, makes sense.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey, I thought you were all about the 4-12?

Seen some Diamond amps up at Cosmo but not your model, they look cool!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Hey, I thought you were all about the 4-12?
> 
> Seen some Diamond amps up at Cosmo but not your model, they look cool!!


ahaha..i am all for 4x12.. the 2x12 is to keep home while i use the 4x12 for band studd


----------

